# CF's "Fallen Canadians" Page Moved



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2011)

FYI, this link no longer works:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp

The page has been moved here:
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/fc-ncd/index-eng.asp


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2011)

Another link move - VAC's Canadian Virtual War Memorial (CVWM) has moved from here:
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem

to here
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/eng/collections/virtualmem


----------

